# Moving with 4 dogs



## Cabinchick (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello:

I'm due to move 8/1/2011. I have a male St. Bernard (about 220lbs), an Austrailian Shepherd (about 60 lbs.) a senior Cocker Spaniel (about 20 lbs) and a mini dauschaund (7 lbs). I also have several chickens I would like to bring with. The journey by car is about 3 days - with potty stops, exercise, etc. All the dogs with be in a big SUV, but I am dreading panting, drooling, hyper dogs in my car for the drive  . We're thinking about reserving kennel space for each stop, or maybe pet friendly motels. Has anyone ever moved a "herd" of pets? Are there any alternatives I may be overlooking


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 13, 2011)

Put them in a trailer? Of course it would have to be a ventilated trailer.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 13, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Put them in a trailer? Of course it would have to be a ventilated trailer.


Yes, I've considered that but I don't think the moving van is ventilated


----------



## TwoGoats (Jun 14, 2011)

3 days of travel is one heck of a move!  Are you traveling from coast to coast?

If it were my animals, I would probably sleep in the car with the dogs during the long trek.   I hope they they have plenty of room to roam at the new place.  Good Luck!


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you get a wire barrier to confine them (or at least the big one) to the back of the SUV?  I don't like the trailer idea....that may be terribly hot especially for the St. Bernard.  Also talk to your vet.  He may be able to give you a light sedative for them so they will spend more time sleeping and less time drooling.  

The idea of a pet friendly motel is a good one.  There are many hotels that will accept pets, although that big guy may pose a problem since some hotels limit the size.  Here's a link to pet-friendly motels and hotels.  http://hotels.petswelcome.com/chains/

The chickens are a different matter.  I know I could not travel with them in a vehicle for 3 days....they stink too much to travel for even a few hours.  I'd have to just get me some new chickens when I arrived at my destination.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 14, 2011)

I know someone who moved from TX to somewhere in New England with five *big* dogs (bouviers and St Bernards). She one-way rented a Winnebago for the trip. I gather it worked really well. However I bet it sure was pricey, and this was back in the late 80s when gas cost a lot less.

Good luck on your move, 

Pat


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 14, 2011)

TwoGoats said:
			
		

> 3 days of travel is one heck of a move!  Are you traveling from coast to coast?


No, I'm only traveling 1011 miles. I'm trying to make sure we have plenty of stops along the way, and be able to travel early in the AM and pull over in the evening when we can't take it anymore 

"If it were my animals, I would probably sleep in the car with the dogs during the long trek."
Yes, that's a great idea but I'm traveling with my mother-in-law so that ain't happening


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 22, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Put them in a trailer? Of course it would have to be a ventilated trailer.


Ksalvagno, your idea sparked an idea for me! We have a friend with a horse trailer. It looks in great shape (he sent a photo) and my DH is trying to talk him into trading it for a near new Pearl Export Drum set he has. I'll put mats on the floor so they wont slip and slide all over. My DH wants a mule eventually anyway.
The two little dogs and the cat will ride in the cars. Haven't decided where the chickens will go yet....


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 22, 2011)

discoverlivestock said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be perfect!  If you can't decide where the chickens will go, I'll tell you a way to figure it out.  Put them in a cage in your car and drive around for an hour.  You can't imagine how BAD they will stink in that hour!! You will quickly decide that a well-ventilated cage in the trailer is the best place for them.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 22, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> discoverlivestock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good point!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 23, 2011)

I would make absolutely sure that the dogs CAN'T jump out of the trailer if they are traveling unsecured.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jun 23, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I would make absolutely sure that the dogs CAN'T jump out of the trailer if they are traveling unsecured.


They will definately be secured, but thanks for the reminder


----------

